# 3x3x3 Blindfolded - March 20-26, 2006



## CraigBouchard (Mar 21, 2006)

Here are the 3 scrambles. Post your times here.

1. B' L' U L' R2 B F2 D U2 B2 F' D U2 F' L' F2 L R2 D R B2 D U F2 R'

2. L2 R' B2 R D U L' R U' L' D' L R B R F2 D2 L' D2 U R2 D' L2 D' U

3. B' U2 F' D' R2 D2 U2 B F2 L2 R' F D' B' D2 U' R B2 F2 D2 F' L B' F R2

Enjoy!!!


----------



## FrankMorris (Mar 21, 2006)

Name: Frank Morris
Times: 3:35.43, DNF, 2:36.40
Quote: On the DNF, I accidentally oriented 3 corners the wrong direction. Oh well, still decent times.


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 21, 2006)

Name: Peter Greenwood
Times: 6:29.45, 6:04.32, DNF
Quote: ERRGG!! That last solve!! I should have had thst. I memorized the corners wrong: 1313 should have been 1312, 1 different move than what I did, and 1 move from solved. And to make it worse, it would have been a PB!! ERRGG!!


----------



## Scott (Mar 21, 2006)

ouch, that's rough.


----------



## pjk (Mar 21, 2006)

Just being able to do it is amazing, so dont cut yourself down


----------



## CraigBouchard (Mar 22, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Times: DNF, POP , POP/DNF
Quote: Scramble 1 was a 3:32.21...I didn't even think about 2 pieces, the rest was solved, stupid extra cycle...Wait, maybe it wasn't, bah stupid piece I forgot...Wow, thats annoying...Scramble 2 pop...WAS GOING SO WELL!!!...humph...On scramble 3 I fixed the pop, but it was in the middle of an Alg, so I had no clue where U was...bah...life sux...


----------



## caseyp (Mar 22, 2006)

Name: Casey Pernsteiner
Times: 4:32.63, 3:36.82, 2:55.50
Quote: These are really good times for me! The last solve was about 2 seconds slower than my PB.


----------



## tsaoenator (Mar 22, 2006)

Name: Andy Tsao
Times: 2:35.66, 2:52.06, DNF
Quote: I forgot an edge cycle on the last one. It would have been about 3 minutes. Yay I love blindfold cubing...


----------



## Joël (Mar 27, 2006)

*Name:* Jo?l van Noort
*Times:* 5:24.00, 3:26.48, DNF.
*Quote:* I did this between 2:00 and 3:00 at night, so I was a bit tired... After the last solve, 4 corners and 4 edges were wrong, so I must have made a wrong setup move or something... Well, I am happy I got 2 solves anyway.


----------

